
Why We Can’t Kill a Useless Government Agency - prostoalex
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/why-t-kill-useless-government-194000521.html?soc_src=mediacontentstory&soc_trk=fb&fb_ref=Default
======
dalke
Where did it explain why? All I saw was that Congress hasn't decided to do so.

(It can't simply be that Congress never closes agencies. It closed the Office
of Technology Assessment, to give the first example that sprang to mind.)

